# Pigeons Desperate For Homes - Tyndall SD



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This just in on the 911 Pigeon Alert list. If you are able to adopt any of these birds, please contact Faith at the posted e-mail addy:

_I'm Faith. I do k9 rescue in Tyndall South Dakota. Recently I rescued a 
senior Collie. The owner (85) had a stroke and wont be returning home. He has 
LOTS of pigeons. All different colors. They are friendly, hand fed, can be 
picked up. The owners niece will be returning to AZ soon and asked if I would 
take them as well. I live in town and to tell you the truth, they scare me. I 
really need some help finding them a place to go. I think there might be up 
to 100 of them......I didn't stop to count tho so don't quote me on the 
numbers. If you can help with some or all, or know someone that I can contact, 
please let me know.
Thanks
Faith
[email protected]_

Terry


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Do you happen to know what kinds of birds they are? I would like to know. Thanks,
Taylor


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*canadian interest*

can these birds fromn dekota be sent to canada? i live in toronto ontario.
i am interested in a mated pair of kings...i would like to help/


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The dog rescue person was able to find homes for all these birds in the local area. 

Terry


----------

